# To Remove Or Not ?



## DIGGER DAVE (Jun 11, 2006)

I have many bottles that I find with either the cork inside or the rusted screw on closure. My question is am I  deacreasing the value by removing these closures during the cleaning process or does it make a difference?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Dave, I Think that it dependes on the buyer. I always remove that kind of stuff.


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Warren,
 I have been removing them yet I see many bottles advertising the cork is still inside as if it were a good thing that makes it more valuable. Thanks again it is always good to know you are not alone !!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Dave, I really don't think it makes them any more valuable but people do like to make you think so especially on Ebay.

 I didn't want to have to spend time cleaning this bottle so it is more valuable with the nasty old cork inside. I don't think so.LoL


----------



## annie44 (Jun 13, 2006)

I prefer to buy clean bottles, and in most cases would prefer the cork be removed.  I don't think an old dried out cork is adding anything to the value, especially if it is preventing you from cleaning the inside of the bottle.


----------



## dirtflicker (Jun 16, 2006)

I clean all the bottles the best I can before I sell them on ebay...90% of buyers would rather spend their money on a clean antique bottle rather than a crusty one.

 DF


----------



## xpadigger (Jun 23, 2006)

What about the original contents of the bottle?

 Two examples:  I have one bottle labeled "Crude Oil" from the May Drug Co. of Pittsburg PA (c. 1890-1910), paper label and cork still on, with some of the original contents still inside.  I would think it is more interesting to have everything intact with this one.  The other is 'Stove Polish', no cork and the contents are dried up in a block inside.  Not sure I should clean out this one.

 I also was just given a bunch of drug store medicinals, some with liquid contents, one powder, and one with crude pills.  All very interesting stuff, but concerned about the safety of having some of these around.

 thoughts?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 23, 2006)

My opinion. If the bottle has been house kept and the lable is in 65% or better i keep them on, and contents are kept in tact, if and only if the original cork is in place.
  I bought a collection one time, nbothing great,but in it was a medicine from plymouth pa, now they normally sell for 2 to 5 bucks apiece, but this one had a full lable and instructions in polish, german, and english and had a list of contents  and had 25% contents with a cork, it sold for $45
  thats my opinion.

  rick


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 25, 2006)

hi everyone,  has anyone tried to restore a rusted lid that still has some of the paint on it?  i read about saving metal beer cans that are rusted bad. i have been getting infor. on the acids used and electrolysis.  i think the older screw top bottles look better with lids on them.  in some cases it is the only way to tell what might have been in the bottle.  any thoughts appreciated,  rhona


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know what would happen now but about 5 years ago i sold on ebay an amber turn of the centuary drug store bottle with a paper label from a pharmicutical company and the pills were compressed opium tablets the bottle was about half full of pills still. It brought really good money lol I sold it as a collectable only with the pretence that the pills were over a hundred years old and were for display only.

  Chris


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a couple ink bottles that still show the color of the ink, one blue, one gold that I'm hesitant to clean up even though they would probably look nicer sparkling clean?


----------

